# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik wil vijf kilo kwijt

## Maria

Hoi,

Ik ben een vrouw van 25 en weeg 63 kilo met een lengte van 1.73. Waar maak je je in vredesnaam druk om zul je denken. Het zit namelijk zo: ik heb hele slanke benen en een grote vetrol op mijn buik, ook mijn gezicht is erg dik en voorzien van flinke onderkin. Voor mijn bevaling heb ik altijd 58 gewogen en toen was ik heel erg tevreden met mijn lichaam. Ik zou dus graag dat gewicht weer bereiken. Wie heeft DE GOUDEN TIP voor mij om weer op mijn streefgewicht te komen? Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Marie

niet doen
herbalife is geldklopperij.
Je valt niet af van die troep maar van het bijbehorende laagcalorische dieet.

----------


## M1lksh4ke

Er is en blijft maar 1 goede en zeker op lange termijn effectieve manier om af te vallen.
Dat zijn geen maaltijdrepen.
Geen dieetpillen.
Geen mode-diëten als Atkins of Montignac.

Als ook maar 1 van bovenstaande methodes dé ideale manier was zou IEDEREEN slank zijn en aan de maaltijdrepen, pilletjes, of gebakken eieren met spek zitten.
Het tegendeel blijkt dus waar.
Bijkomend dat je door deze methodes toe te passen vrijwel altijd bepaalde voedingsstoffen mist of van bepaalde stoffen juist weer teveel binnen krijgt.
Pilletjes en poedertjes wil ik me al helemaal niet over uit laten. Vaak is er weinig onderzoek naar gedaan en bevatten zij stoffen die schadelijk zijn voor het lichaam.
Ook het Atkins-dieet laat op langere termijn te wensen over.

-"En hoe verklaar je dan dat mijn tante er wel door is afgevallen?" Val je er dan helemaal niet door af?

Jawel, maar er is werkelijk niemand die zijn/haar hele leven dure poedertjes door de maaltijd blijft gooien, elke ochtend gebakken eieren met spek eet of de lunch vervangt door (ronduit smakeloze) maaltijdrepen.
En val je dus weer terug op je oude (foute) eetpatroon + gewicht.
Het Jojo-effect.

Eet voldoende brood, groente, fruit, rijst, aardappelen.
Beperk de inname van snacks en fastfood zoveel mogelijk, maar ban deze niet uit je leven.
Dat houd ook geen mens vol (tenzij je er niets aan vind natuurlijk  :Smile:  ). 
Af en toe een dagje lekker snaaien is niks mis mee maar ga daarna weer op de gezonde toer verder.
Drink minstens 2l water op een dag, streef naar elke dag min. half uurtje beweging, vervang volvette melk en kaas door de light varianten.
Je zult zien dat het allemaal reuze mee valt en je op deze manier geleidelijk (geduld is een schone zaak....) maar vooral BLIJVEND afvalt en op een voor jou gezond gewicht terecht komt.

----------


## carm3h

hOoi.. Allemaal.&#33;.&#33;.&#33;.

zOuden jullie asje asjeblieft.. op mijn &#39;verhaal&#39; willen reageren..&#33;&#33;

grOetjes.C.Armen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## hERMAN52

Koop het boek The truth about food eerlijk over eten van jill Fullerton-Smith,

en laat je niet in de maling nemen dat er allerlei middeltjes zijn waardoor je afvalt,
Of zoek een goeie dieetiste die ook verstand heb van bewegen,
Groetjes Herman.

----------


## pandabeer

Beste Talitha,

Wanneer je gaat afvallen kunnen diverse processen in je lichaam veranderen. Door een gewijzigd eetpatroon kan de bloedsuikerspiegel sterk gaan wisselen. Als deze daalt, dan vraagt je lichaam weer om voedsel, liefst voedsel met een zoet karakter en vaak ook ongeraffineerde koolhydraten. Precies het voedsel dat je wilt vermijden als je wilt afvallen.

Met mijn partner heb ik goede ervaring met acupunctuur als ondersteuning bij het afvallen. Met de acupunctuur - en de goede begeleidende adviezen van de arts van het Medisch Centrum Balans in Den Haag die de acupunctuur deed - ging het stukken beter. Met bewust eten, juist bewegen, en acupunctuur als ondersteuning is de beoogde 12 kilo eraf gegaan, en niet meer teruggekomen. 

Die vijf kilo lukt jou vast ook wel. Succes !

Pandabeer

----------


## leonarda

Wie heeft al ervaring opgedaan met die slippers (programma Kassa) ivm acupunctuur door de noppen in de voetzool zo te plaatsen dat het help bij afvallen. Een mevrouw was in 1 maand tijd 5 kilo hierdoor afgevallen en ik heb ze gisteren besteld en zal jullie op de hoogte houden,. Mijn BMI is 25,4, dus het is geen grote ramp.

----------


## Onassa

Huhhh...afvallen door op bepaalde slippers te lopen?
Dat lijkt me sterk.
Ik blijf erbij dat ieder pondje door het mondje gaat.
De meest gezonde manier lijkt mij dan toch echt minderen met vet en zoet eten/drinken.
Meerdere malen kleine porties te nuttigen.
Goed blijven drinken (drinken=slinken) en een gezonde lichaams beweging.

----------


## sietske763

heb laatst op internet citroencapsules besteld, 30 dagen garantie, heb ook nog ff bij reformzaak nagevraagd, die verkochten ze nog niet, maar wachten met smart dat ze het kunnen bestellen.
ach en citroen is niet slecht lijkt me....
als dit niets wordt dan koop ik de green coffee,
die staat wel hier met een link, maar hoe weet je dan of het de goeie is....zag een pakje voor 18 dagen en dat kostte al ruim 49 euro!!!!
bij yves roche kan je weer andere afslank coffee kopen, maar daar zeggen ze dat je je eetgewoonten drastisch moet veranderen, dus is mijn vraag weer, val je nou makkelijk af door de coffee of door je dieet

----------


## gossie

Hoi sietske.

Wat dacht je van disiplinair alle tussen -doortjes weg te laten. Dan zullen die 5 kilo's ervan zelf afgaan. Misschien een half uurtje beweging elke dag. Ik zit ook met hetzelfde probleem.!
Maar door het tegen een ander te zeggen, kan het mezelf helpen.

Succes, 

Het is zonde om al die dure preperaten te kopen om aftevallen.

----------


## trampell

Sietske,je wil niet weten wat ik al allemaal geprobeerd heb,en alles werkt maar even
Bedenk je goed dat als je begint met lijnen,dit levenslang is,zodra je weer normaal gaat eten komen die 5 kilo terug,plus meestal nog 5 extra,dan krijg je de volgende poging,je valt weer af,en als je weer normaal gaat eten komen er al 12 terug,dit is echt levenslang

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben reeds 4 kilo kwijt door op mijn voeding te letten en meer te bewegen!
Belangrijk is dat je méér eiwitten eet en weinig koolhydraten ...

Ik ga voor nog eens 6 kilo eraf  :Smile:

----------


## leonarda

die slippers van het programma Kassa helpen geen snars en bovendien heb ik citroencapsules bij de drogist gekocht die OOK NIET helpen, ik ben 71 en denk dat mijn verbranding niet meer is wat het moet zijn, ik beweeg voldoen eet zeer gezond maar ik drink wel af en toe (elke dag) een oif meer glaasjes!!(

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes,

Wat goed van je. :Smile: ! En veel succces met de andere 6 kilo.

@ Leonardo
Misschien speelt leeftijd mee... Maar wat dacht je van die glaasje(s) alcohol?
Het kunnen dikmakertjes zijn!! :Frown: 

Maar evengoed, beiden veel succes gewenst. :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Leonarda,

Eet je voldoende vezels??
Ik neem een 'vezelsupplement' iedere ochtend (Benefiber poeder in mijn koffie ... goede transit gegarandeert  :Wink: ).

Alcohol bevat véél (lege > dus dikmakende) calorieën ... ik neem max één glaasje wijn op een avond!

Gossie, Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

> Belangrijk is dat je méér eiwitten eet en weinig koolhydraten ...


Waarom is dit belangrijk? Ik vind dat moeilijk hoor. Ik ben dol op brood, cornflakes of brinta als ontbijt en ook bij de lunch eet ik het liefst brood. Tussendoor eet ik rauwkost en 's avonds meestal groenten, salade en iets vegetarisch, maar ook wel eens pasta of risotto. Heb je nog tips?

----------


## Agnes574

Eiwitten verbrand je meteen als 'lichaamsenergie'.... koolhydraten worden enkel verbrand bij lichamelijke inspanning... dit zei mijn dokter toch en blijkbaar is het waar!

Ik at ook veel volkorenbrood,gezonde granenkoekjes etc ... en ik kwam enkel maar aan... doordat de dokter me aanraadde enkel eiwitten te eten en alle koolhydraten te mijden verloor ik meteen een kilo na een week!! 
En nu ik zorg voor meer eiwitten en minder koolhydraten blijf ik afvallen!!

Heb je hier iets aan Oki?

----------


## sietske763

ik heb citroen/ahorn caps. besteld een aantal weken geleden, net voor vak.
heb vreselijk veel gegeten en toch afgevallen....
dit lijkt echt een (gezond) wondermiddel, en je ontslakt ook nog.

----------


## sietske763

hoi gossie,
sorry, zie net je post,
zie mijn ervaring hier boven!!!
thuis eet ik gezond, wel kleine tussendoortjes, maar dat moet om je spijsvertering op gang te houden.
dus ben benieuwd hoe de citroencaps. het thuis doen met minder eten als in vak.
normaal kom ik wel 10 kilo aan in vak.

----------


## dotito

Sluit me voledig bij Agnes,aan Koolhydraten zijn suikers waar je dik van word.En eiwitten bevatten idd weinig calorieen.
Daarbij nog wat extra bewegen,en beste is ook 5/d eten(kleine porties)

Wat betreft al die dieet pillen en coffee en slippers dat is allemaal geldklopperij ze moeten toch ergens op verdienen :Confused: "laat je niet vangen mensen" ik ben er totaal niet voor.Het helpt toch niet,want achteraf komt het er gewoon terug bij,en dat is toch niet de bedoel.

Weet je wat een goed boek is voor af te slanken dat van Sonja Kimpen,ben ik nu ook aan lezen "De tien principes voor een leven lang slank" 't is maar een tip.

Do :Smile:

----------


## Oki07

> Eiwitten verbrand je meteen als 'lichaamsenergie'.... koolhydraten worden enkel verbrand bij lichamelijke inspanning... dit zei mijn dokter toch en blijkbaar is het waar!
> 
> Ik at ook veel volkorenbrood,gezonde granenkoekjes etc ... en ik kwam enkel maar aan... doordat de dokter me aanraadde enkel eiwitten te eten en alle koolhydraten te mijden verloor ik meteen een kilo na een week!! 
> En nu ik zorg voor meer eiwitten en minder koolhydraten blijf ik afvallen!!
> 
> Heb je hier iets aan Oki?


Dank je Agnes. Ik kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen. Een collega vertelde gisteren dat zij slecht reageert op brood en daarvan aankomt. Zij eet nu crackers, maar dat zijn ook KH. Mag ik vragen wat jij dan als ontbijt en lunch eet. Avondeten zonder KH lukt wel, alhoewel ik past heerlijk vind. Vanochtend heb ik twee gekookte eieren en een klein schaaltje yoghurt op, maar voor de lunch ehb ik twee volkorenbolletjes met 20+ kaas (en tussendoor nog radijs, komkommer en twee kiwi's). Ik ben vegetariër en vind het moeilijk om ontbijt en lunch zonder KH te kiezen. Misschien heb jij voorbeelden voor mij? Alvast bedankt!

----------


## leonarda

Agnes bedankt, heb vandaag benefiber poeder in de apotheek besteld en hoop dat het helpt, want muessli kan ik absoluut niet eten omdat ik van melk walg! bedankt en ik houd je op de hoogte! Leonarda.

----------


## gossie

@ leonarda

Muesli kun je ook eten met kwark,magere yoghurt, magere vla!! Of walg je van alle melkproducten?

----------


## leonarda

:Confused: 


> @ leonarda
> 
> Muesli kun je ook eten met kwark,magere yoghurt, magere vla!! Of walg je van alle melkproducten?

----------


## leonarda

ik walg echt van alle melkprodukten! Bedankt Gossie

----------


## sietske763

ik wil echt niet eigenwijs doen.......maar de citroen/ahorn capsules blijven hun werk doen, was vanmorgen weer afgevallen en dat zonder bijverschijnselen.
heb het nog nagevraagd bij reformzaak, maar het was zelfs een gezond produkt, hun hebben het nog niet in capsules, wel in drank en ze hopen ook snel de caps. te krijgen.

----------


## Oki07

> ik wil echt niet eigenwijs doen.......maar de citroen/ahorn capsules blijven hun werk doen, was vanmorgen weer afgevallen en dat zonder bijverschijnselen.
> heb het nog nagevraagd bij reformzaak, maar het was zelfs een gezond produkt, hun hebben het nog niet in capsules, wel in drank en ze hopen ook snel de caps. te krijgen.



Welke caspules zijn dat dan en waar heb je die gehaald?

----------


## dotito

Wat ook helpt is 's morgens een glas lauw water drinken met een halve citroen in uitgeperst,mijn dochter kwam er van de week mee af.Zij doet dat naar schijnt,en het helpt zegt ze.Maar ik geloof er niet veel van,maar dat ben ik weer op dat vlak :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

okio,
het zijn dus citroencapsules, kan je op googelen of tel nr 0900 2658905
evt succes,.....ze zijn niet goedkoop.

----------


## sietske763

[QUOTE= alle tussen -doortjes weg te laten.[/QUOTE]

bij een dietiste krijg je juist het advies om tussendoortjes te nemen, om de verbranding op gang te houden

----------


## sietske763

haha beetje verkeerd gequoot!

----------


## JM1

Een diëtist kan je goede begeleiding en goed advies geven. Je kunt hier een overzicht vinden van diëtisten praktijken in je buurtdiëtisten praktijken. Hopelijk heb je er iets aan. Succes.

----------


## sietske763

doordat ik nu totaal niet met afvallen bezig ben, gestopt met caps. en green coffee, ben ik vanzelf afgevallen, ws gewoon omdat eten nu niet belangrijk is en doordat ik er niet constant aan denk, eet ik vanzelf wat minder,
en de green coffee en de citroencaps. zaten ws tussen mn oren!

----------


## leonarda

ben bezig met 'afvallen' en heb als allereerste de alcohol verbannen, tenminste voor 6 weken en dan kijken we weer verder. Ik eet gezond en heb voldoende beweging.

----------


## leonarda

Allo!, was oik even vergeten. Heeft er iemand ervaring met psoriasis heb hier veel last van vooral op mijn hoofd en achter de oren, weet iemand misschien een goed middel hiertegen?

----------


## dotito

@Leonarda,

Misschien kan je best een appart toppic voor aanmaken ivm met die ervaringen over Psoriasis.

Groetjes Do

----------


## leonarda

Agnes

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb even wat rond zitten lezen en wil toch even mijn mening ventileren.
Ik ben het met Agnes eens, koolhydraten matigen en meer bewegen. Er zit een relatie tussen koolhydraten (suikers) insuline en vetopslag. Als je cellen heel gevoelig zijn voor insuline dan wordt er weinig insuline aangemaakt als wanneer ze niet minder gevoelig zijn. Je moet zorgen dat je lichaam leren minder insuline aan te maken door minder koolhydraten tot je te nemen. Als je cellen minder gevoelig zijn voor insuline zal je lichaam steeds meer insuline gaan aanmaken voor de zelfde hoeveelheid koolhydraten. Indien je cellen insuline resistent worden heet dat diabetes type 2.

En nu nog even het vet dat er al "is". Vet verbranding gaat het best indien je duur training doet met een hartslag tussen de 110 en 120 slagen per minuut. Echter het komt pas op gang na een uur ongeveer.

----------


## Atleet

Dat klopt zeker wel maar ik zou niet alle kh's weg laten. Zonder carbs kan je lichaam minder goed fuctioneren. In denk dat als je noet lager dan 100gram kh's per dag gaat dat je dan prima bezig bent mints je natuurlijk op onderhoud of er onder zit (max 500cal er onder) daarbij goed bewegen dagelijks en je zal zien dat je zeker wel een paak kg makkelijk kwijt kunt raken. 5kg is in mijn ogen niets.

Veel suc6 Maria. Toevallig uit Assen als ik zo lees 25 jaar kindje lengte enzv ?
Zo jah dan ken ik jou en je hebt nu nog een mooi viguur hoor !!

----------


## sietske763

ik ben ook weer begonnen met afvallen(zou het nooit meer doen, maarja...de kleren en de weegschaal....
ben dus ook aan een kh arm dieet begonnen,
net zoals agnes zei op de vorige pagina.
overdag drink ik 2 x en eiwit milkshake en s,avonds veel groenten en mager vlees.
(lijkt wat op dr frank dieet)je mag 20 kh op een dag.
ik volg dit dieet nu al ruim een maand en het is prima vol te houden.
op de zaterdag zondig ik, omdat het fijn is dat als je het even moeilijk hebt altijd naar die dag kan uitkijken

----------


## christel1

Ik snap het hier eigenlijk niet, dat is een jonge vrouw die bevallen is van een baby en die wil 5 kilo kwijt. Ok dat ze haar kilo's kwijt wil maar bij een zwangerschap zeggen ze altijd 9 maanden op en 9 maanden af, qua gewichtsverlies en geen wondermiddelen en bij mij is het ook gelukt hoor... en ik was meer dan 20 kilogram aangekomen

----------


## tiny0190

Hallo
Het is heel bekend ,overgewicht komt nu eenmaal heel veel voor!.mensen zijn sinds de jaren tachtig veel weiniger achtief gaan bewegen!
weiniger bewegen,meer stress.druk, te druk om goed en gevarieerd te eten,dit eist z'n tol
En daar plukken de meesten helaas nu de vruchten van.

Alle pillen poedertjes en shakes ten spijt,wie niet meer gewichtig wil zijn moet niet weiniger eten,maar gezonder.
Ik vraag me af wie weet wat gezonde voeding inhoud?
Gezonde voeding is nog te vinden in het groenten en fruit schap!..bij de volkoren versies van brood en pasta's en bij de zilvervlies rijst ipv de witte .Deze volkoren versies ,zijn minder bewerkt ,wat er in zit ,blijft er ook in.
De bodem waarop ons voedsel verbouwd word ,is niet meer zo rijk aan voedingsstoffen,
In de fabriek bewerken ze vervolgens onze toch al verarmde producten zodat er heel weinig meer van echte voedingsstoffen overblijft .
Reden te meer om veel verse groenten en fruit te eten !..en liefs van het seizoen!
Waarom vers?..deze worden niet fabrieksmatig bewerkt!..er gaan zeker ook vitamines verloren tijdens het transport en opslag,maar er word geen onnodige rommel aan toegevoegd om ze langer houdbaar te maken! wel altijd fruit en groenten goed wassen voor gebruik he!
En dan is er nog de overconsumptie,te veel is er te koop en het is verleidelijk.
Bij sommige mensen staat s'avonds stee vast de tafel vol met chippies en borrelnoten nog maar te zwijgen van de (light?) frisdrank en de koekjes!
Wie gaat er nog met een goed ontbijt de deur uit s'morgens !jij niet?..?dan kan het gebeuren dat je enkele uren later vreselijk veel honger krijgt,met gevolg dat je gaat snacken !..dat is dus fout! 
Ontbijten is echt een must wil je slank worden en blijven...zou je tijdens zo'n honger aanval naar de super gaan dan koop je echt verschrikkelijk ongezonde troep,en daar wordt je dik van!
Denk aan je lijf als aan een kostbaar iets wat je koestert,
Je hebt het een leven lang nodig 


stel jezelf eens voor, je hebt een auto gekocht die op diesel rijdt,
Iemand zegt tegen je,je kunt gewoon benzine tanken hoor!..
Tien tegen een dat je roept ,"ben je gek geworden??
We zijn heel voorzichtig met ons autootje,oh ja!
En dat terwijl ons lichaam eigenlijk presies zoals je geliefde auto behandeld wil worden!
Zo niet,dan gaat je lichaam stuk, niks meer en niks minder!
Dus!..veel fruit en groenten eten ,fruit liefs met de schil en de groenten ook eens een keertje rauw!
Volkoren pasta's en broodsoorten,halfvolle kaas als je deze al wilt eten,en magere vleessoorten ,maar doe ook eens plakjes tomaat of komkommer op je brood.
radijsjes zijn heerlijk ,geloof me maar!
gezond eten dat ook nog je lijf in model brengt,kan niet zonder goede essentiele vetzuren.
Hiermee bedoel ik omega 3 6 en 9..
Hoe vreemd het je misschien in de oren zal klinken,deze vetten helpen je metabolisme om af te slanken Neem vette vis 3x per week!..zalm,tonijn of een haring,sardientjes in blik .noten een handje vol, niet meer ! en geen pinda's ,deze behoren niet tot de noten groep .
neem gerust halvarine ,of liever nog smeer dun roomboter op je brood en eet EEN dag in de week zoet of iets hartigs wat je lekker vind, bijv,chips . 
Geloof mij,gezond eten is heel lekker,je moet er gewoon even aan wennen,na enkele weken ben je trots op jezelf en het resultaat!..
Wat ik wel aanraad iseen goede multi ,niet bij de supermarkt maar bijv het kruitvat.
Mochten er nog vragen zijn,
Ik luister graag.
Tiny
gewichtsconsulente/voedingsadviseuse

----------


## Marleen

Meer verbranden dan dat je eet. Voor de meesten onder ons is dat de regel. Maarja, moeilijk aan te houden en dan zoeken we andere manieren...

----------


## engelenkind

Over het algemeen is het zo dat alle slechte voedingsstoffen ervoor zorgen dat er vetophopingen komen op je buik. Goede vetophopingen vinden meer plaats rond de billen en zijn ok. Dus als je na je dieet die buik niet meer terug wilt, dan moet je ervoor zorgen dat je vooral gezonde producten eet.
Anderzijds spelen genetische factoren ook een rol in de verdeling van het vet over het lichaam. In dat geval heb je gewoon pech.

----------


## Alex

Hier staat hoe je in een week 5 kilo kan afvallen: https://happyhealthy.nl/snel-afvallen-week/

----------


## Elsee

Wat mij het beste geholpen heeft met afvallen is bijna geen koolhydraten eten : voor ontbijt een ei of havermout of yoghurt of kwark met fruit. 's middags een goede salade met eiwitten (ei, vis). "s Avonds gaat het meestal vanzelf goed. Als tussendoortje eet ik nu en dan noten (ongezouten) of een stukje kaas of een gekookt eitje. Maar meestal is dat niet nodig. Ik drink ook genoeg water. Ik dacht dat ik niet meer ging afvallen maar langzaam maar zeker gingen de kilo's er vanaf en weeg ik weer zoals vroeger. en ja, geen alcohol meer want dat is een echte dikmaker. Het heeeft wat tijd gekost maar mijn eetpatroon is verandert en verbeterd.

----------


## Teuntje123

Gewoon drie keer per week sporten voor een min. duurtijd van 30 minuten en op je voeding letten.
Ban sowieso soft drinks uit je voedingspatroon want deze suikerdoders maken je erg dik.
Drink heel veel water en eet ook voldoende groenten en fruit.
Alvast heel veel succes ermee!

----------

